# Nudity- Merritt Island National Wildlife Refuge- Titusville



## cpnuser

We are at the Resort on Cocoa Beach this week. We took a drive through the MI NW Refuge yesterday to take pictures of the many beautiful birds.  As we drove through, we saw several signs about "No Nudity Allowed".  We stopped at one of the beaches & as we went on  the walkway over the dunes, we saw several naked people sitting in beach chairs or walking along the beach.  They seemed rather upset when my husband wanted to take pictures of the birds  along the water's edge.  We left after a "naked" lady said to show some respect.  No, we did not report what we saw, but may still call.  Just wanted to give everyone a "Heads up", if they go with children, to check beaches there, before bringing them over the dunes to swim.


----------



## Numismatist

cpnuser said:


> We are at the Resort on Cocoa Beach this week. We took a drive through the MI NW Refuge yesterday to take pictures of the many beautiful birds.  As we drove through, we saw several signs about "No Nudity Allowed".  We stopped at one of the beaches & as we went on  the walkway over the dunes, we saw several naked people sitting in beach chairs or walking along the beach.  They seemed rather upset when my husband wanted to take pictures of the birds  along the water's edge.  We left after a "naked" lady said to show some respect.  No, we did not report what we saw, but may still call.  Just wanted to give everyone a "Heads up", if they go with children, to check beaches there, before bringing them over the dunes to swim.



Take a picture of the "No Nudity Sign" and show it to the lady and ask her to show some respect...


----------



## RX8

Nudity in Titusville?  I guess I am not THAT shocked.


----------



## DebBrown

Did you take her picture?    I don't think I could be bullied by a naked lady but it's good to be forewarned.  Must have been an interesting day!

deb


----------



## Passepartout

Imo, most nudists shouldn't be.


----------



## DaveNV

Passepartout said:


> Imo, most nudists shouldn't be.




Aah, but it's only an issue if someone is looking at them.  

Dave


----------



## Pedro

All the locals know that Playalinda is unoficially a nudist beach.  The ordinance is seldom enforced other than by once in a long while threatening to issue fines if people are caught sunbathing in the nude.


----------



## ampaholic

Pedro said:


> All the locals know that Playalinda is unoficially a nudist beach.  The ordinance is seldom enforced other than by once in a long while threatening to issue fines if people are caught sunbathing in the nude.



from "about.com"



> For the past 40 years, Playalinda Beach has been a popular naturist beach for nude sunbathers, both local and tourists. Bathers at this popular destination in Brevard County are still at battle with Brevard's anti-nudity ordinance that was enacted in 1995. Beach goers argue that the Canaveral National Shoreline is a federal property and the County Sheriff has no right to enforce a local ordinance there. Both locals and tourists still flock to the beach. Even with an occasional arrest, nude bathers continue to have a presence on the beach, posting watches in an effort to warn bathers in the event that law enforcement is approaching. You can visit the Central Florida Naturists site to find out more about the ongoing ordinance battle at Playalinda Beach.



dang revanewers


----------



## Talent312

There's a state law against indecent exposure, but mere nudity (not lascivious in nature) does not qualify. Rather, what you're dealing with is a county ordinance against nudity in public places. The county's jurisdiction is concurrent with the Refuge and Canaveral National Seashore. Hence, the signs.

However, federal park rangers do not consider local ordinances to be their concern. They drive past the beach without giving it a secord thought. Likewise, sheriff's deputies don't patrol on federal lands.

Once in a blue moon, some puritanical zealot makes an issue of it, but its generally ignored, much like topless bathers on South Beach. Your call would be politely notated in a folder and given a shrug.


----------



## SOS8260456

I will never forget when I read about a clothing optional timeshare resort :ignore: .  But it was there, listed in the RCI directory or maybe II directory.  There is also a resort in Orlando that was the only one available during the time frame I was looking for for myself and my 3 children. It was relatively new, beautiful if the pictures were any indication and then I saw the words "caters to alternate lifestyle vacationers".  I still considered it, but since my youngest is on the autism spectrum, I didn't think that I could handle her very questioning personality...it really looked like a beautiful resort.

Lesson....research the resort and area you are going to.


----------



## Ridewithme38

SOS8260456 said:


> I will never forget when I read about a clothing optional timeshare resort :ignore: .  But it was there, listed in the RCI directory or maybe II directory.  There is also a resort in Orlando that was the only one available during the time frame I was looking for for myself and my 3 children. It was relatively new, beautiful if the pictures were any indication and then I saw the words "caters to alternate lifestyle vacationers".  I still considered it, but since my youngest is on the autism spectrum, I didn't think that I could handle her very questioning personality...it really looked like a beautiful resort.
> 
> Lesson....research the resort and area you are going to.



there are atleast 5 'clothing optional' resorts on RCI, i too have considered...Although Passepart is right, most that ARE naturalist's, shouldn't be


----------



## Maple_Leaf

cpnuser said:


> They seemed rather upset when my husband wanted to take pictures of the birds  along the water's edge.  We left after a "naked" lady said to show some respect.



Sounds like a few of the "birds" didn't want their picture taken.  Next time tell them you are a reporter with the National Enquirer and to smile.:rofl:


----------



## Conan

Really it's common courtesy not to photograph, or appear to be photographing, people you don't know who are nude, or topless, or for that matter just wearing skimpy (and perfectly legal) beach attire.


----------



## iloveflorida

About twenty years ago I spent several relaxing afternoons at Playalinda for some "au naturel" sunbathing when I was a "local."  Nice laid-back crowd, very peaceful and respectful...mostly middle-aged and older folks.  I can understand the OP's surprise if she wasn't expecting to see nudity, especially with children along, but I can also understand the naturists' apprehension about someone snapping pictures and don't think the woman's request for some respect was out of line.

What does the OP hope to accomplish by calling to complain about the nudity at Playalinda other than the possible (and unlikely) harassment of some people who were simply enjoying the day and minding their own business? It's not like there is a dearth of beaches in Florida...or of beautiful birds...or of beautiful birds on beaches.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Maybe in 1969*



Conan said:


> Really it's common courtesy not to photograph, or appear to be photographing, people you don't know who are nude, or topless, or for that matter just wearing skimpy (and perfectly legal) beach attire.



But in 2012 you realistically can't expect to be walking around nude in a public place and not have your picture on Facebook.


----------



## ampaholic

Maple_Leaf said:


> But in 2012 you realistically can't expect to be walking around nude in a public place and not have your picture on Facebook.



Watch "Person of Interest" on CBS - there are cameras everywhere. :hysterical:


----------

